# Lychees safe for rats?



## Kaiserin (Feb 6, 2016)

Does anyone know? I could only find a Yahoo! answers question and one video of a rat eating them, but I don't want to give ours something that could be unsafe (later on), if that makes sense. I couldn't find anything concrete. Thanks in advance for any information!


----------

